# مجموعة كتب قيمة فى ال fluid mechanics و تطبيقاتها



## ahmed taye3 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مجموعة كتب رائعة عن الـــ FLUID MECHANICES
وكل تطبيقاته 












ولكن أرجو منكم إبداء أرائكم بالرد على الموضوع




ملحوظة الملفات مرفوعة على موقع رابيد شير




طريقة التحميل للمبتدئين​




1- إضغط على الصوره أو كلمة "التحميل هنا"
2- سيظهر لك نافذه أضغط بأسفل النافذه على كلمة free
3- ستظهر لك نافذة بها عداد يبدأ العد تنازلى إنتظر حتى ينتهى ويصل o.o
4- ستظهر لك نافذة بأسفلها أربعة حروف أعد كتابتهم فى المربع المجاور لهم
5- أضغط على كلمة Download from telia sonera​



ملحوظه هامه
يشترط موقع التحميل أن تنتظر فتره معينه لا أعرفها مابين تحميل كل كتاب والأخر


 الكتاب الأول
ebook Fluid Mechanics - Frank M White.pdf​حجم الملف 23.2 ميجابايت
إضغط هنا للتحميل
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى​



الكتاب الثانى

Springer - Computational Methods for Fluid Dynamics, 3rd Ed [Scan, OCR] - 2002 - (By Laxxuss)
حجم الكتاب 19.8 ميجابايت
إضغط هنا للتحميل
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى




الكتاب الثالث​Practical_Fluid_Mechanics_For_Engineering_Applicat ions​حجم الملف 10.2
إضغط هنا للتحميل


محتويات الكتاب كالأتى










الكتاب الرابع

Aircraft Design Projects For Engineering Students
حجم الملف 2 ميجا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى

التحميل هنا





الكتاب الخامس
FLUIDS refrence
حجم الكتاب 1.4
التحميل هنا

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى





الكتاب السادس
Fundamentals_of_Computational_Fluid_Dynamics

حجم الملف 1.4 ميجابايت
التحميل هنا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى


















الكتاب السابع​Fluid Mechanics with Vector Field Theory
حجم الملف 1.2 ميجابايت​
التحميل هنا 

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى









الكتاب الثامن
fluid flow
حجم الكتاب 1 ميجابايت
التحميل هنا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى



الكتاب التاسع
Computational Fluid Dynamics Algorithms for Hydraulic Engineering​

حجم الملف 447 كيلوبايت​التحميل هنا

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى







الكتاب العاشر
multi phase flow book​
حجم الملف 800 كيلوبايت​
التحميل هنا

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى






الكتاب الحادى عشر
water hammer
حجم املف 256 كيلوبايت
التحميل هنا

الكتاب الثانى عشر
aero nautical enginering
حجم الملف 256 كيلوبايت

التحميل هنا
الكتاب الثالث عشر
CHIN__W[1]._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_a nd_Annular_Flow.rar
حجم الملف 1.35 ميجابايت

التحميل هنا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى



الكتاب الرابع عشر
Fluid Mechanics for Chemical Engineering 
لاغنى عنه لمهندسى الكيمياء والبترول والميكانيكا
حجم الملف 13 ميجابايت

إضغط هنا للتحميل



الكتاب الخامس عشر
Fluid Mechanics of Flow Metering - 1st edition
حجم الملف 8.2 ميجابايت

إضغط هنا للتحميل





الكتاب السادس عشر
Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing









كتاب بيتكلم عن طرق معالجة الغاز الطبيعي والعمليات اللي بيمر بيها ​
ISBN: 0849334063
Title: Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing (Dekker Mechanical Engineering)
Author: Arthur J. Kidnay William R. Parrish 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2006-06-21
Number Of Pages: 464

Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing" explores the natural gas industry from the wellhead to the marketplace. It compiles information from the open literature, meeting proceedings, and experts to accurately depict the state of gas processing technology today and highlight technologies that could become important in the future. This book covers advantages, limitations, and ranges of applicability of major gas plant processes to provide a sound understanding from system fundamentals to selection, operation, and integration into the overall gas plant. It also describes the major operations involved in bringing the gas to the plant, information not usually discussed in most gas processing books. Comprehensive chapters cover field operations, inlet receiving, compression, dehydration, hydrocarbon recovery, nitrogen rejection, liquids processing, sulfur recovery, and the increasingly popular liquefied natural gas industry, focusing on liquefaction, storage, and transportation. The book also discusses plant economics, offering ways to make initial cost estimates of selected processes and determine capital costs of gas processing facilities. The descriptive approach in "Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing" makes this comprehensive text and reference well suited for both technical and non-technical personnel in the industry including chemical or mechanical engineers, plant engineers, students, and those who are new to the field​


اضغط هنا للتحميل

الكتاب السابع عشر
Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-Phase Flow ​








Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-Phase Flow ​
*By: Mamoru Ishii Takashi Hibiki *


*ISBN: 0387283218 *
*Publisher: Springer - 2005-11-29*
*Hardcover | 1 Edition | 462 Pages *
*15,948Mo *

*Editorial Reviews *
*Thermo-fluid dynamics of two-phase flow is an important subject for various scientific and engineering fields. It plays a particularly significant role in thermal-hydraulic analysis of nuclear reactor transients and accidents. The topics of multiphase flow are also essential for various engineering systems related to energy, chemical engineering processes and heat transfer.*
*Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-phase Flow is written for graduate students, scientists and engineers who need in depth theoretical foundations to solve two-phase problems in various technological systems.*
*Based on the extensive research experiences focused on the fundamental physics of two-phase flow, the authors present the detailed theoretical foundation of multi-phase flow thermo-fluid dynamics as they apply to:*
*- Nuclear reactor transient and accident analysis*
*- Energy systems *
*- Power generation systems *
*- Chemical reactors and process systems *
*- Space propulsion*
*- Transport processes*​​​

*اضغط هنا للتحميل*​​
​
​​​​
​​

​
​​​
​​​​


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجاملة الرقيقة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muhammed_iraq (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي الكرام ارجو من سيادتكم ان ترسلو لي كتاب

Wylie, E.B., Streeter, V.L.: Fluid Transients in Systems. Prentice Hall. Englewood
Cliffs. 1993

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## muhammed_iraq (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي الكرام ارجو من سيادتكم ان ترسلو لي كتاب

Wylie, E.B., Streeter, V.L.: Fluid Transients in Systems. Prentice Hall. Englewood
Cliffs. 1993

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## muhammed_iraq (11 فبراير 2010)

ahmed taye3 قال:


> مجموعة كتب رائعة عن الـــ FLUID MECHANICES​
> 
> وكل تطبيقاته
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي الكرام ارجو من سيادتكم ان ترسلو لي كتاب

Wylie, E.B., Streeter, V.L.: Fluid Transients in Systems. Prentice Hall. Englewood
Cliffs. 1993

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## azd1973 (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن ما الحل للروابط التي لاتعمل (الرابيد شير).


----------



## رجل الصناعة (12 يونيو 2010)

نتمنى التحميل على موقع اخر وشكرا


----------



## رساله المعتوق (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوردستان (24 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لكن ما الحل للروابط التي لاتعمل (الرابيد شير).*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
هل من الممكن استخدام الفورشيرد لتحميل المجموعة بدلا من المتعب رابيدشير 
انا منتظر


----------



## aazmey (20 سبتمبر 2011)

sorry but if you please renew the link cause it does not work thanks


----------

